# [FSW] Eligibility question



## stalker (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm a Software Developer having 4 years and 9 months of experience in the same domain. I'm located in India. I've a master degree. After calculating the points through the eligibility wizard. I found out that I've to score more in IELTS but couldn't figure out what exact score is required. I calculated points as follows. I am going to appear for IELTS next month. Can anyone tell me what exact score is require in IELTS to be eligible?

1. Education - 25
2. Experience (More than 4 years) - 21
3. Age (27) - 10
4. IELTS - ?

Thanks,
Stalker.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

stalker said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm a Software Developer having 4 years and 9 months of experience in the same domain. I'm located in India. I've a master degree. After calculating the points through the eligibility wizard. I found out that I've to score more in IELTS but couldn't figure out what exact score is required. I calculated points as follows. I am going to appear for IELTS next month. Can anyone tell me what exact score is require in IELTS to be eligible?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
pls follow below link

Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

I am unable to understand this chart, However, if u got some clue let me know. I have scored 6.5 each and dont know how much point will I be getting. If someone have some clue do share with us..

--Sajid


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@Stalker: The pass mark = 67. Currently, you score 56 points, so you’ll need 11 points extra. You can obtain that through language test score (or Arranged Employment).

@Sajid021: How to calculate the value of your IELTS score: you scored 6.5 for every category (Speaking, Listening, Reading, Writing). That means you have a high score for Writing, Reading and Speaking. That rewards you with 3 times 4 points = 12. But you only have a moderate score for Listening, that results in 2 points extra. Total for your IELTS = 14.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

How many points can I claim for IELTS?

L: 7.0
R: 7.5
W: 7.0
S: 8.0


Also, I have done my graduation in 2009 (2006-2009) from Vancouver. Would I still need educational credential assessment

Thanks!

Raj


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

EVHB said:


> @Stalker: The pass mark = 67. Currently, you score 56 points, so you’ll need 11 points extra. You can obtain that through language test score (or Arranged Employment).
> 
> @Sajid021: How to calculate the value of your IELTS score: you scored 6.5 for every category (Speaking, Listening, Reading, Writing). That means you have a high score for Writing, Reading and Speaking. That rewards you with 3 times 4 points = 12. But you only have a moderate score for Listening, that results in 2 points extra. Total for your IELTS = 14.


Hi EVHB

I would be glad to know the logic you have used in calculating the points based on IELTS score. My IELTS score is

L:8.5 R:7.5 S:6.5 W: 6.5

I have gone through the CIC website but couldn't figure out the logic. Please advice

Thanks in advance


----------



## stalker (Apr 20, 2013)

EVHB said:


> @Stalker: The pass mark = 67. Currently, you score 56 points, so you’ll need 11 points extra. You can obtain that through language test score (or Arranged Employment).
> 
> @Sajid021: How to calculate the value of your IELTS score: you scored 6.5 for every category (Speaking, Listening, Reading, Writing). That means you have a high score for Writing, Reading and Speaking. That rewards you with 3 times 4 points = 12. But you only have a moderate score for Listening, that results in 2 points extra. Total for your IELTS = 14.


Alright. To obtain 11 extra points how much score I require in IELTS?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To calculate results on IELTS: click on link that Sajit provided, and scroll to 'Using your test results'.
Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class
You get points for your score on 
Speaking
Listening
Reading
Writing

Look at the chart to calculate the result. When you took the test in English, and English is your 'first' Canadian language (instead of French), than for example
a score of 7 in Speaking = high = 4 points
a score of 6 in Speakking = moderate = 2 points

But a score of 7 in Listening = moderate = 2 points.
In Listening you need to get at least 7.5 to get 4 points. 

Hope this is clear? (sorry guys, I have to leave for work now!)


----------



## stalker (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright. Thanks for explanation.


----------

